# Upgrade or New



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm running a Dell Desktop P4 with 255MB, NVIDIA GeForce2MX, Windows ME OS. If I remember right, got it in 2001. Has been flawless. 
My home based second job, editing for tech journals and magazines, is finally getting off the ground and I need to upgrade to newer Microsoft Office and want to go to cable internet for speed. 
None of the new software likes ME. 
Soliciting opinions on whether to upgrade my system or just get a new one. Would like to keep hardware and software costs total under $1200 if possible. Anyone using Vista? 
What about Mac's? Found that several folks I do business with are running them. 
Any input appreciated.

galump


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

With a machine purchased in 2001 you can probably run XP without a problem, provided you have sufficient memory. You may benefit from upgrading to XP by keeping many of your existing applications. XP will support all Office versions. I'm running Office 2007 on XP right now.

Take a look at your processor & memory by right-clicking on your My Computer icon and select Properties. Near the bottom of the General tab you'll see a section called "Computer:". Report what it says in that section back here.

Now double click on the My Computer icon. Right-click on in c:\ drive and select Properties. You should see a pie chart of your hard drive size and usage. Report back here with the size and free space data.

If the amount of memory you mentioned in the original post (255 megs) is accurate then you have enough memory for XP, but I would recommend adding a little more. Add at least 256 megs, but it won't cost you much more to get 512 megs. Expect it to cost you about $50. Trust me, it will make a world of difference.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Your kinda at a tumble point. You have a P4 that will run XP but dont have XP. You will need more memory to make XP work well and I am betting the disk might be a little small. A full install legal XP is going to cost you just under $200, another $50-75 for memory and a couple hundred for a large disk. With that much being spent you can buy a new computer with XP or vista. 

I would like to hear more specs on your P4 and how big a disk drive you have.

Your budget is good if you go new, Keep in mind that office pro isnt cheap and will be 1/3 if not more of your budget. You can get plenty fast enough machine,office and I assume a good printer for your $1200.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Hard drive is marginal. Got an 80 but only using about 15, 65 free. Printer is not an issue. Everything I do is over the 'net, sending files back and forth (which is why I am looking at cable) so my printer is plenty ok. I know that I will need more memory to run XP, will probably just go to 1 gig if I upgrade. The stuff I do is not too graphics intensive, just primarily Word with EXCEL and occasional PowerPoint stuck in. I just am looking at the benefit/cost ratio of upgrading vs. new, and what Vista would get me in the way of performance/ease of use VS. XP.

Thanks all.

galump


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

galump said:


> Hard drive is marginal. Got an 80 but only using about 15, 65 free. Printer is not an issue. Everything I do is over the 'net, sending files back and forth (which is why I am looking at cable) so my printer is plenty ok. I know that I will need more memory to run XP, will probably just go to 1 gig if I upgrade. The stuff I do is not too graphics intensive, just primarily Word with EXCEL and occasional PowerPoint stuck in. I just am looking at the benefit/cost ratio of upgrading vs. new, and what Vista would get me in the way of performance/ease of use VS. XP.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> galump


Your machine will run Vista, but your processor speed is at the low end of the product requirement. If you want to keep the same machine I would recommend XP. You'll need memory either way. Shoot for 512 megs for XP, or 1 gig for Vista.

As for Office, if all you use are Word, Excel, & PowerPoint, you can be compatible with the newest Microsoft Office product with the new OpenOffice 2.2, which is open source (free) software. If compatibility with Office 2007 for only those applications is your primary objective, try downloading OpenOffice and run it on your current operating system.

http://openoffice.org


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I would upgrade to xp. You have enough memory to RUN xp and do basic tasks with it, but, if you want to do heavy gaming or run large memory hog programs, I wouldATLEST upgrade to 512 mb or higher.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

This is a no brainer. Buy a new Dell and MS Office 2007. The computer is a business expense. Open Office is not acceptable in big business. Go with Vista. XP will probably be abandoned sometime in the next couple of years...it's getting long in the tooth.

RF


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Look into the iMac 17inch. 1,199.00 Order it off the web at the Apple store and it'll be there in about 3 or 4 days. Best of both worlds with bootcamp. You can either run XP, OSX or Vista. 

Bufordt


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey. XP will probably be abandoned sometime in the next couple of years...it's getting long in the tooth.


 Yuppers I have read that one more big upgrade SP3 and then that will be it. and by 2010 XP will be no longer supported. Just as Previous version from XP-SP1 and back


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

As others have mentioned - by the time you're done purchasing Vista (or even XP) and additional memory, you'll end up paying more than you would have for a new system. Some new system manufacturers also will give you significant discounts on Microsoft Office when purchased with their new system (Dell, IBM, etc.).

Personally, I'd sell your current system for whatever you could get - and then purchase a new system.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

galump said:


> I'm running a Dell Desktop P4 with 255MB, NVIDIA GeForce2MX, Windows ME OS. If I remember right, got it in 2001. Has been flawless.
> My home based second job, editing for tech journals and magazines, is finally getting off the ground and I need to upgrade to newer Microsoft Office and want to go to cable internet for speed.
> None of the new software likes ME.


If file compatibility is the main concern, I would second Nevada's recommendation to use OpenOffice, which will run fine on your machine, and will read & write all MS Office file formats. But I'd take it one step further and recommend you switch to Linux as well. It just makes no sense to spend a lot of money for a new machine if the old one will do the job perfectly well, given the right software. You could upgrade to XP, but that costs a bunch of money too, and you'll still have a relatively unstable, insecure, obsolete OS that'll more than likely bite you sooner or later.

PCLinuxOS ( http://pclinuxos.com ) will run very well on your machine. Another 256MB RAM would be helpful but isn't necessary. You can leave Windows where it is and install Linux in a dual boot setup so you still have Windows in case you need it for something.

-Dan


----------

